# "em alto e bom som"



## Amarello

Caros amigos,
Tenho uma frase que fala sobre um jornalista que proclama em alto e bom som uma informacao.  O qué "em alto e bom som"?
Muiiito obrigada,
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

alto e bom som  -  em voz alta, bem claro, sem temer conseqüências.


----------



## Amarello

Oi Vanda:
Pode ser "sin titubeos"? Alguma coisa similar?
Muito obrigada!!
Abraco,
Amarello


----------



## Outsider

É uma frase feita, Amarello. Quer dizer que a pessoa não tem medo de dizer as verdades, mesmo que isso seja inconveniente.


----------



## Amarello

Oi Vanda:
Pode ser "A viva voz"?
Muito obrigada!!
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Foi o Outsider que deu a resposta anterior.
MAs, vamos lá: viva voz =  _falando; não por escrito_. Não sei se tem o mesmo significado no espanhol.


----------



## Amarello

Oi Outsider,
Acredito que isso pode ser: "sin pelos en la lengua".  
Muito obrigada!!
Amarello


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada Vanda!!
Amarello


----------



## Brabol

"Em alto e bom som" não se refere ao volume e à qualidade do que é dito, evidentemente, e sim, que é dito de forma a não deixar dúvidas do que se diz. Não creio que exista uma expressão correspondente em espanhol. Eu traduziria "de forma clara" ou "claramente". Poder-se-ia usar "sin pelos en la lengua" mas dependendo do contexto.


----------



## Vanda

Não é bem assim que o Aurélio define. Ele diz explicitamente:
_Alto e bom som -  Em voz alta, bem claro, sem temer conseqüências; em alto e bom som_.

Ou seja, tanto tem a ver com o volume quanto com a clareza.


----------



## Brabol

Quem sou eu para discutir ou contradizer o Aurélio? Realmente, o sentido literal é um dos mais comuns, caso façamos uma pesquisa (como fiz) na Internet, no uso desta expressão. 

No sentido literal encontrei as seguintes notícias:

*Dolores Bar comemora 10 anos em alto e bom som*

Em comemoração aos 10 anos de sucesso, o Dolores Bar realiza mega festa no dia 11 de outubro de 2005, no Espaço Broadway.


certa vez quando se preparava (Ariano Suassuna) para fazer uma de suas famosas aula-espetáculo no teatro Apolo, pediram para ele testar o microfone; sem perceber que o público estava ouvindo ele soltou *em alto e bom som* "Viva o povo brasileiro!" e a platéia do outro lado da cortina respondeu com um grande "Viva!" seguido de muitos aplausos.


Já em sentido figurado encontrei, por exemplo:

No meu trabalho com o Rappa eu preciso de uma empresa como a Vento Norte para ter a segurança necessária para um ótimo show. Que a Vento Norte continue soprando *em alto e bom som* os nossos trabalhos. (não gostei da figura, achei mal colocada)

Segundo Lula, apesar do escândalo, o povo brasileiro não será manipulado. "O povo brasileiro disse *em alto e bom som*: 'Eu sou dono do meu nariz, eu consigo pensar, eu consigo entender o que está acontecendo no Brasil. Não vou acreditar nas mentiras que estão sendo contadas'", afirmou o presidente.

Quando o Estado se transforma em oficina de prevenção da cessação de lucros, a inquietação não vem tanto do fato de que ele patrocina as preferências das indústrias culturais ou tecnológicas, mas sim, de não ter mais política para a cultura. Há meses se declara *em alto e bom som* que não se quer de modo algum prejudicar os softwares livres, nem atrapalhar a expressão deles na Internet, nem atentar contra a proteção de dados.

Diante da gravidade deste quadro, *em alto e bom som*, reunidos em Brasília, nesta segunda-feira, 11 de julho, dirigentes de centrais sindicais, de entidades de classe, de federações, de sindicatos e sindicalistas brasileiros, abaixo assinados, além de reafirmar a necessidade da mais ampla e profunda apuração e punição de todos os responsáveis pelos episódios de corrupção fartamente publicados, decidem denunciar à sociedade brasileira, esta escandalosa ofensiva que tenta obstruir a construção do projeto histórico representado pelo companheiro Lula.


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada Brabol pela explicacao e pela pesquisa que fez. Talvez, no primeiro caso, "Dolores Bar comemora 10 anos em alto e bom som", *em alto e bom som *sería "...a todo dar",  "...a lo grande". No segundo caso, "certa vez quando... ele soltou em alto e bom som...",talvez sería "en voz alta". No caso de "O povo brasileiro disse *em alto e bom som..."*, pode ser "... sin titubeos". Na frase "Diante da gravidade deste quadro, *em alto e bom som...*", pode ser "a viva voz" no sentido de protesta, nao é? Bom, sao algumas ideias que vem a minha cabeca, je. Abraco,
Amarello


----------



## Brabol

Amarello:

Creo que el bar se inauguró con sonido (musica) a todo dar. Por eso el sentido no es figurado.
En el segundo, Ariano soltó la voz, alta y clara.

En el ultimo está claro que el sentido es figurado porque el "alto e bom som" fué colocado por escrito y no hablado. Yo diría que en este caso tiene un sentido de vehemencia...


----------



## Amarello

Hola Brabol:
Sin más contexto me daba la idea de "a todo dar" pero, bueno, debe ser eso que me dices.  Lo estaba tomando en un sentido figurado.  En el segundo caso, es en voz alta, o alta y clara, como cuando prueban un equipo.  Interesante lo que me dices en el tercer caso.  
Ayer pensaba que sería interesante elaborar entre todos los foreros una lista de expresiones y "giria", puesto que algunas veces es muy difícil encontrar este tipo de cosas en los diccionarios.  Vanda, no sé cómo se procede en estos casos.
Muchas gracias y un abrazo,
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Amarello, temos vários tópicos de expressões aqui e no de português. Caso você tenha um tópico diferente dos já existentes, é só abrir um novo.
Expressões nacionais e regionais
vários links sobre gírias e expressões
expressões com significados diferentes - BR/PT
expressões coloquiais ou coloridas


----------



## Amarello

Perfeito!  Muito obrigada Vanda.
Abracos,
Amarello


----------

